# Looking for a fly fishing buddy/ Hells Bay Marquesa/ Islamorada



## Eirus (Dec 15, 2021)

Hi, I live in Islamorada and moved here 6 months ago and bought a Marquesa. I'm lucky to be able to work from home and have flexible hours. Looking to get some casters on the bow. I have been fly fishing since I was young, but its hard to pole the boat and cast without spooking them. Shoot me a message. I wont charge you anything at all. I am already going by myself all the time, so you just ride along and we will get along fine.
Looking to catch bonefish, permit, and tarpon mostly, and on fly. I welcome the challenge, but being a purist is admittedly leaving me empty handed more than I want to admit. 
As mentioned, I am seeing them, but this is a two-man job, so send me a message.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Sounds like a trap.


----------



## Eirus (Dec 15, 2021)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Sounds like a trap.


well, I'd say you might be projecting. I don't trap anyone, and I don't need their gas money. Trapping someone or trying to make a buck from doing something I love to do is not my bag. I work too hard, life's too short, and this is my outlet, and my favorite hobby.


----------



## Eirus (Dec 15, 2021)

Eirus said:


> well, I'd say you might be projecting. I don't trap anyone, and I don't need their gas money. Trapping someone or trying to make a buck from doing something I love to do is not my bag. I work too hard, life's too short, and this is my outlet, and my favorite hobby.


Oh, there is one condition: If someone gets on my boat and tries to tell me how Biden is good for our country, I will take em right back to the dock. Thats about it.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Lighten up Eustis.
I meant it sounds too good to be true.


----------



## Eirus (Dec 15, 2021)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Lighten up Eustis.
> I meant it sounds too good to be true.


Roger that, "barrelcock".


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Well ain’t you just a bowl of peaches ?


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Eirus said:


> Oh, there is one condition: If someone gets on my boat and tries to tell me how Biden is good for our country, I will take em right back to the dock. Thats about it.


…trap


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

did you move down from the Northeast? (with all due respect)


----------



## Fernando Perez (May 7, 2021)

Surffshr said:


> …trap


There’s nothing wrong with needing a fishing buddy. I’ve met up with multiple people who needed someone to fish with and now I’m friends with all of them


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Man, the dude is just offering some bow time and loves America and people here just chucking spears.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm in. Now I've just got to fly to the US.


----------



## Pghllew (May 10, 2021)

If I got down there regularly I'd be all over this offer. It might be an opportunity to learn how to pole as well.


----------



## rusty777 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sounds like a great time, wish i was in the area. Very nice offer.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

I live in Islamorada too. I can be your huckleberry. I love fly fishing as well.


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

All that and Biden bashing?
Total honeypot......


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Tommy1 said:


> All that and Biden bashing?
> Total honeypot......


exactly! I work a weird work schedule myself so I sympathize with a dude that goes out solo a bunch during the week. If I’m ever down there I’ll hit you up, same goes for you l, @Eirus, I’d you’re ever in the SRQ area.


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

My last skiff didn't have a trolling motor or power pole and I now have both in my new build. Spent many solo days during the week trying to juggle polling and sight fishing, usually with frustrating results. 

I'm going to run into similar problem when I visit my old man in Key Largo. He's a bit old to fish regularly, and I have very few friends in the keys.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Mike tries to fish said:


> My last skiff didn't have a trolling motor or power pole and I now have both in my new build. Spent many solo days during the week trying to juggle polling and sight fishing, usually with frustrating results.
> 
> I'm going to run into similar problem when I visit my old man in Key Largo. He's a bit old to fish regularly, and I have very few friends in the keys.


I’ll fish with you too as long we don’t fire up the trolling motor


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I live in Tampa but am willing to pole and fall off platform.


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

MikeChamp12 said:


> I’ll fish with you too as long we don’t fire up the trolling motor


Quick release and it's like it was almost never there.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

If only I lived closer, I’d be all over this.


----------



## captgeorge (Jan 2, 2022)

This is what these forums are about to find other hyper focused fishermen and fisherwomen to find and share our passions. Its all good guys... I've met some really great people on forums that turned into amazing friends who know exactly what I'm into and there aren't many who share our sport and passion.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

TidewateR said:


> did you move down from the Northeast? (with all due respect)


Hey! Watch it there!


----------



## JonBreeze (11 mo ago)

Shoot I don’t live in the keys, but I’ll come down for a week!


----------



## CFROBINS (Dec 7, 2021)

Eirus said:


> Hi, I live in Islamorada and moved here 6 months ago and bought a Marquesa. I'm lucky to be able to work from home and have flexible hours. Looking to get some casters on the bow. I have been fly fishing since I was young, but its hard to pole the boat and cast without spooking them. Shoot me a message. I wont charge you anything at all. I am already going by myself all the time, so you just ride along and we will get along fine.
> Looking to catch bonefish, permit, and tarpon mostly, and on fly. I welcome the challenge, but being a purist is admittedly leaving me empty handed more than I want to admit.
> As mentioned, I am seeing them, but this is a two-man job, so send me a message.


What's the best way to connect to come down to fish? I am up in Palm Beach Gardens and will shoot down to fish with you...Chris


----------



## Gary Alan (Aug 3, 2019)

Megalops said:


> I live in Tampa but am willing to pole and fall off platform.


Been there-done that!


----------

